# New Look Staples Center- "Lights Out"



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/abox/article_1338408.php

*LIGHTS OUT *

The Lakers have adopted "Lights Out" as their theme for the upcoming season, and by Tuesday, those words will be taken literally. 

The house lights at Staples Center will be dimmed considerably during Lakers games this season, with the majority of the lighting directed at the court. The look will be reminiscent of boxing matches at places such as Madison Square Garden, where the audience sits in shadows. 

"I love it. It's hot," Bryant said. "It puts the focus on the court. It gives you more of a magic feel. More energy, more intensity. This differentiates our games from the Clippers or any other place." 

The Lakers practiced at Staples Center on Saturday to get accustomed to the new lighting. Everyone seemed pleased with it. 

"It's probably a little easier (to shoot) because everything doesn't blend in the background," Bryant said. 

The new lights are adding some stress to the Staples Center ceiling, so they'll have to be removed after homestands. 

"It's something that (Lakers owner) Dr. (Jerry) Buss wanted for a long time," said Tim Ryan, the Lakers' senior vice president of business operations and chief marketing officer.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

awesome, i think the rest of the NBA might follow suit if this is successful. i think it would help the aura of the game, especially in the playoffs.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

this will give the lakers a better home court advantage, until everyone else does it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

know what they should do? when a buzzer shot is made, like the one kobe made against phoenix, TURN ON ALL THE LIGHTS!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

That is cool how they did it on the website, but I think it's kind of lame to try and copy MSG


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Celebrities in the LA are going to hate it, because they'll want to be seen.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

They should do this in all the stadiums. It will make
for a better feel when you're watching the game. Probably easier
to see as well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Stars aren't gonna like it. lakers games are as much a show as much as anything. Its what seperates the lakers from other teams the star wattage.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

I hope they keep it. Reminds me of the Great Western Forum and MSG.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

If I'm understanding it right, this is nothing new. The lights at The Forum used to be very dim during games...with most light directed on the court. When Staples opened, the first thing I noticed was how bright it was throughout, in relation to the court lighting. Just look at some old game pics taken at The Forum and you will see...except for the rows closest to the court, the crowd is far less visible than at Staples.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Cris said:


>


I mean going BACK in the 70s. Your pic is after the 1980s remodel and name change. The Forum used to be known as "The Fabulous Forum", when owned by Jack Kent Cook...before it changed to The Great Western Forum in the 80s. You can see difference between the two still...but the lighting in The Forum was definitely dimmer than Staples.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

You guys know they are only doing it for the first game right?
After that, if they feel the fans liked it... they will continue, if not, its scratched.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, this is sweet. We're bringing sexy back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They should then get Shawne Merriman to appear at midcourt, and put the spotlight on him to signify it all...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Wow, this is sweet. We're bringing sexy back.


What you mean we bringin sexy back? Ive been here for awhile


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> I mean going BACK in the 70s. Your pic is after the 1980s remodel and name change. The Forum used to be known as "The Fabulous Forum", when owned by Jack Kent Cook...before it changed to The Great Western Forum in the 80s. You can see difference between the two still...but the lighting in The Forum was definitely dimmer than Staples.


And the one major difference in his photo....it's Madison Square Garden.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Celebrities in the LA are going to hate it, because they'll want to be seen.


Its not about them though. Its about the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

sherako said:


> Its not about them though. Its about the game.


No, it's about how much money the studios and networks pay to have their stars seen at Lakers game. I know it's about the game personally, but this is LA. The tickets are way overpriced because the stars come to the ball games.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im down with this as long as I can still get around with my nachos and beer!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> The tickets are way overpriced because the stars come to the ball games.


The tickets are overpriced because the marketers upstairs know people will still pay good money to see the Lakers play, rather than any involvement from the big names who sit courtside. Their effect is ancillary at best, if possessing any at all. People aren't coming to see Jack Nicholson's unshaved mug, they come to see the Lakers get down.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

sherako said:


> The tickets are overpriced because the marketers upstairs know people will still pay good money to see the Lakers play, rather than any involvement from the big names who sit courtside. Their effect is ancillary at best, if possessing any at all. People aren't coming to see Jack Nicholson's unshaved mug, they come to see the Lakers get down.


Again, this is both half true. People who play those exorbitant prices for tickets (are ticket brokers), who then sell those tickets to studios who want to have their clients seen at the Games. You think it's about the games, but you'd be wrong. Most of those expensive seats have people who aren't even watching the game. They are talking on cell phones, talking business, drinking champagne, eating, etc...

They are not coming to see Jack Nicholson, but they are coming for the publicity of being in the stands. Only a select few like Denzel, Jack and Dyan Cannon, consistently support the Lakers throughout the season. 

Trust me, I know what I am talking about here.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> And the one major difference in his photo....it's Madison Square Garden.


I was gonna say that I didn't recognize the scoreboard!!! But hell...I haven't been to The Forum since 1979!!!


----------



## Mamba81 (May 17, 2006)

I've always liked how bright the Laker games come off on tv. I hope it doesn't make it look like a dimmly lit high school gym.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> this will give the lakers a better home court advantage, until everyone else does it.


knicks have always done this, doesnt seem to help.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

I must applaud the Lakers on the new lighting scheme. The colors, especially those Laker gold jerseys, pop so much more on the screen. The game seemed much more dramatic and intimate.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

HFK, even with the new lighting in Staples you can still see the first level, where the vast majority of the celebs sit. I don't think it'll be a problem, frankly. Especially since most of them are nearly on the sidelines anyway.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Who cares whether or not the celebrities can be seen!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I din't even notice it watching on TV last night. Did anyone?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The Lakers where coming out bright and clear on my television.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I kinda noticed it here and there, it reminded me of how the old Forum used to look. How it should look, IMO. 

I also noticed that hottie in a pirates costume sitting next to Dr. Buss.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It looked pretty sweet in the stands. More like you were watching a stage. The two concerns I have: 1) Can u see those white inflatable destraction sticks that you wave behind the teams basket durring free-throws? and 2) It is hard to take a good picture from the stands now because the court is basically glowing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i actaully kinda found it distracting in HD. i kept wanting to look up at the black


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

As part of their "Lights Out" promotion, the Lakers lowered lighting trusses to flood the court at Staples Center with more light, reminiscent of the way it used to look for games at the Forum. The team has not decided whether to employ the effect for all home games, but the recent talk of the Forum might have been one of the triggers that reminded Buss of the old days. "I still miss the Forum," he said. "People come up and ask me about that all the time: 'Wouldn't you like to play a couple games at the Forum?' In fact, I think maybe next year I'll look into that, play an exhibition game at the Forum."

Posted November 01, by Ben Maller
http://www.benmaller.com/#nba_rumors_notes


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess i'm in the minority when I say this lights out look makes me nauseous? :biggrin:

Really, I think it sucks. Old lighting was a lot better. Now it's just MSG all over again.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

The lights out experiment is freaking tight. Im hoping the Clips catch on to this and implement it as well


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

With some arenas it looks pretty good, and others it looks not so good. I gotta put Staples Center in the latter category. It might just be that I'm not used to it yet though.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Sean said:


> I din't even notice it watching on TV last night. Did anyone?


I noticed it on Friday's game. I could take it or leave it.


----------

